# 240sx lettering ?



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

What's the most upper-line 240sx lettering?, like the sentra line goes 1.8/ 1.8s/ ser/ser specv. I lovemy spec-v but I was wanting to buy around a 97 or 98 240sx 'top line' to play around with.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

there are two types of 240sx in the years you are talking about. a base model and an SE model. the SE model comes with sun-roof, white gauges, 5-lugs, spoiler, just a buch of bells and whistles.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

there also was the LE which is the luxury package it was introduce in the 97-98 line


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

speedy_240sx said:


> there also was the LE which is the luxury package it was introduce in the 97-98 line


yes, i forgot about that one.


----------



## theronin (Jun 17, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> there are two types of 240sx in the years you are talking about. a base model and an SE model. the SE model comes with sun-roof, white gauges, 5-lugs, spoiler, just a buch of bells and whistles.



my se didnt come with a sunroof.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

theronin said:


> my se didnt come with a sunroof.


i heard that when nissan was making the SE models, they had confusion on what to put on them (like sunroof, vlsd, etc.), so some of the SE models do not have these options.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> i heard that when nissan was making the SE models, they had confusion on what to put on them (like sunroof, vlsd, etc.), so some of the SE models do not have these options.


it was not confusion, you purchased your se model with the options you wanted..sunroof, leather.vlsd and so on.I think the only thing standard on all se were the white gauges and the 5 lug setup.


----------

